# Those of you in seminary or out can you share...?



## 3John2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Just interested in hearing about your fave teachers/role models. John MacArthur speaks very highly & fondly of Paul Feinberg, RC Sproul about John Gerstner etc, I'm just very curious to hear what those of you currently in seminary studying or those of you pastoring or teaching now what men of God have had profound influence in you life & ministry.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 25, 2007)

The best teacher I ever had is not a professor but a pastor. His name is Roger Ellsworth. He was my pastor while I was in college. He introduced me to the doctrines of grace. I've never been the same. 

We are still good friends and visit when we have the opportunity, but most of the time it's emails and phone calls. He is pastor of Immanual Baptist Church in Benton, IL. He is frequent speaker at Founder events.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that. I've always enjoyed reading your posts. Who's that on your avatar?


----------



## bookslover (Feb 26, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Just interested in hearing about your fave teachers/role models. John MacArthur speaks very highly & fondly of Paul Feinberg, RC Sproul about John Gerstner etc, I'm just very curious to hear what those of you currently in seminary studying or those of you pastoring or teaching now what men of God have had profound influence in you life & ministry.



I think you mean the late Charles Feinberg, father of Paul.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 26, 2007)

No I'm pretty sure it was Paul Feinberg. He speaks very fondly of him. States he was the most intelligent man he ever met. Spoke over 30 (THIRTY!?) languages. That he once told him he learned Dutch in a MONTH so he could read the writings of the Dutch Reformers in Dutch. He read through the bible 4 times a year & the guy was simply incredible. A converted Jew. 
Anyways I find stories like that very interesting & VERY inspirational. It's always great to see someone influence in anothers life.


----------



## bookslover (Feb 26, 2007)

3John2 said:


> No I'm pretty sure it was Paul Feinberg. He speaks very fondly of him. States he was the most intelligent man he ever met. Spoke over 30 (THIRTY!?) languages. That he once told him he learned Dutch in a MONTH so he could read the writings of the Dutch Reformers in Dutch. He read through the bible 4 times a year & the guy was simply incredible. A converted Jew.
> Anyways I find stories like that very interesting & VERY inspirational. It's always great to see someone influence in anothers life.



Paul Feinberg, son of Charles, was/is associated with Trinity Evangelical Divinity School in Deerfield, Illinois (Charles Feinberg and his wife had two sons, one of whom is now with the Lord; to my embarrassment, I can't remember which one!).

The late Charles Feinberg taught for many years at Talbot Theological Seminary (as it was known then), which is where MacArthur received his training in the early 1960s. Charles Feinberg died of complications of Alzheimer's Disease in the early 1990s.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 26, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Thanks for sharing that. I've always enjoyed reading your posts. Who's that on your avatar?



It's Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones.
Here's some info about him. I'm not sure how accurate it is, but I've got to go to work NOW:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martyn_Lloyd-Jones


----------



## ADKing (Feb 26, 2007)

I studied under James T Dennison Jr. and have a profound respect for him as a Christian and as a scholar.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 26, 2007)

ADKing said:


> I studied under James T Dennison Jr. and have a profound respect for him as a Christian and as a scholar.



Adam -- He spoke very highly of you to me recently as well, and especially commended your preaching.


----------



## ADKing (Feb 26, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Adam -- He spoke very highly of you to me recently as well, and especially commended your preaching.



That is kind of him--and encouraging to hear. Thanks.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 26, 2007)

I would have to say that all of my professors had a profound impact on my preaching and teaching but the Westminster 'Trivium' of Clark, Godfrey & Horton was the most influential.


----------



## 3John2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sorry but can you throw some first names into that? Would that be Michael Horton? which Westminster?


----------



## Poimen (Feb 27, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Sorry but can you throw some first names into that? Would that be Michael Horton? which Westminster?



Sure: Bob Godfrey, Michael Horton and Scott Clark. Westminster West.


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing everyone. Currently I'd have to say my current pastor Ron Smith. He's written a few books & just had one come out on Daniel. He's close friends with Andrew Sandlin & was very patient with me when I was coming around to the Reformed point of view after being a Word of Faith adherent. His passion for study & continuing his education has really inspired me. I realized that even though I'm 38 doesn't mean I can't attend seminary etc. Turned me on to the Puritans. As a matter of fact I mentioned Puritan Reformed Seminary to him & he encouraged me to look into it. As a matter of fact I called them today & I'm awaiting info from them. Westminster sounds REALLY nice but man living in California....I don't know man.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 2, 2007)

Not to be too much of a wet towel here, but I can honestly say that the greatest inspiration and learning that I have received in the past has come from my own readings and not from my seminary studies. 'Tis a fact, jack.

Having attended two separate seminaries since my call to the ministry, my perception is that our modern system is more of a problem than it is a help to a man spiritually. Even better seminaries, such as my own WSC, are negatively shaped by having to deal with the pressures of pluralistic accreditation counsels, by their need to find ways to bring in money in order to survive (especially in Southern California!), and by general institutionalization. 

I have been greatly blessed by the instruction of several men, namely Drs. Iain Duguid and Hywel Jones, and the languages have been, of course, well taught, but I can honestly say that I'm very much looking forward to getting out of these kinds of studies and returning to personal habits of reading.

WSC can be a bit of a disappointment if you're an admirer of the Puritans, or of men like Jonathan Edwards. Edwards is not looked upon very favorably, due to the influence of self described "Old Lifer's" like D.G. Hart, but their critiques are lacking, especially when you read them in light of Edwards' writings themselves (which you'll mostly have to do on your own). As for the Puritans, they are not so much spoken against, as they are displaced by the massive amounts of modern readings that must be digested in any given course.

Seminary has been fine in many ways, but a man could certainly be a great minister without it. I think that it can become an idol in and of itself within Reformed churches especially, and many forget that it is the Holy Spirit that gifts for service, and that seminary is a mere academic supplement. I really think that the massive requirements in time, money, and displacing yourself from the local church that gave you initial encouragement are huge drawbacks that the system cannot fix. I give it mixed reviews at best.

To answer your original question, however, the writings and preaching of Martyn Lloyd-Jones have inspired and shaped my convictions more than any other figure.


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Adam though I might not agree with everything (the importance of an education mostly). I realize that what you mention is probably more common than we'd like to think. Having said that I'm on a voracious reading streak. My pastor is HEAVILY into the Puritans & will even be teaching a course at a local seminary on the Puritans. 
As for the financial aspect at the present time that is one of the main reasons I'm pondering all this. I'm 38 not exactly someone fresh out of high school with no worries. I do appreciate your views though. Currently PRTS & Greenville are on top of my list should the Lord lead me to a seminary & full time ministry.


----------



## Archlute (Mar 2, 2007)

It's truly great to hear that you are able to engage in so much edifying study, Frank. Enjoy it, and if you do end up attending seminary, that reading will help you to gain a well-rounded perspective by which to evaluate what is being represented in the classroom. I'd say that PRTS and GPTS are two great choices to look into. They both seem like strong, theologically conservative institutions for training Reformed ministers. Blessings on your endeavors in serving Christ!


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 10, 2007)

Bookslover you are correct!! I was listening to the Together for The Gospel Conference cd today where MacArthur states it was CHARLES Feinberg. I feel uninformed & ignorant....sort of like Benny Hinn


----------



## bookslover (Mar 10, 2007)

3John2 said:


> Bookslover you are correct!! I was listening to the Together for The Gospel Conference cd today where MacArthur states it was CHARLES Feinberg. I feel uninformed & ignorant....sort of like Benny Hinn



That'll be $38.22. No personal checks or credit cards accepted.


----------



## shackleton (Mar 15, 2007)

*seminary*

This is my first post so forgive if I don't have all the intricasies learned. 
I am currently attending Whitefield Theological seminary. it is not accredited so they are able to give the classes that are most helpful. it is very astute theologically. they cover theology extensively, as well as hermenuetics, the bible, logic, presuppositional apologetics and church history. it is mostly self study but with a mentor. lots of reading, up to 2000 pages per class followed by lots of writing. it is only $9000 for an m-div, or $100 a month until it is paid off. you will read the books you would read on your own. calvin, turretin, most of the writing is from the time of the reformation or is of a stronglhy reformed persuasion. 
however, since it is not accredited it does limit your options. the pca does accept it though i am not sure of the other reformed denominations. it is a good place to get a doctoral degree. it is worth checking out.
http://www.whitefield.edu/


----------



## westminken (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello,

This is my first post but I thought I would give a plug for my seminary. Westminster Seminary has a branch campus in Dallas that is very good. It is still in the great state of Texas and we have great professors here. If you want to take a look, go to www.wts.edu and click on the Texas Campus link. It is a small campus but our resident faculty is, in my humble opinion, second to none. Hope you like what you see and if you are interested call the Dean and he will be more than happy to discuss WTS Texas with you.

Kenneth Kneip
New St. Peter's Presbyterian Church (PCA)
Dallas, TX
M. Div. Student @ WTS Texas


----------



## puritan628 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey Frank! See? I followed your advice and signed up! Ain't I smart?

Seriously, I've thought about going to some kind of seminary school for two ends: 1) My own advancement in my spiritual education - I SO love to learn, study, and discuss, these topics; and 2) To be able to teach biblical studies in a non-religious institution of higher education. But that requires attending an institution that is accredited by an agency recognized by an institution at which I would want to teach - namely South Texas College or UTPA. I did some research a few years ago and if I remember correctly, Reformed Theological Seminary is accredited by the same agency as STC: the Southern Association of Colleges & Schools (SACS).

I agree wholeheartedly with both you and Mr. Myer - the bulk of my knowledge thusfar has come from the scholarly elders we have at COTK as well as the material I've read on my own (mostly recommended by our wise elders). It's just that I long for structured, paced, accountable instruction. And I would like to be the "counter-intelligence" in the classrooms of our institutions of higher education. Does that sound lame?

Laura


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 16, 2007)

Good to see you here Laura!! As for Whitefield one of my pastors friends e mailed me & spoke very highly on it. I will send off for a info packet/catalog. So far PRTS is definately at the TOP of my list. I'd like to e mail someone who's actually attended there. Their library is uberkewl!!! Well, back to the books.


----------



## Raj (Apr 7, 2007)

*my seminary professors*

Hello friend
In Presbyterian Theological Seminary Dehra Doon, India, I learned a lot from our Principal Dr. Mohan Chacko, As a fresh convert I had basic learning in PTS and my world view also changed there, after studies.

Secondly, I came to know in Chongshin School at Philppines, Professor Dr Jae W. Chung (from Korea), An excellent communicator of God's word and many life experiences. 

Glory be to God for these good and qualified professors.


----------

